
Show HN: Get rid of hidden files from zip files - techniko
https://turquoise-turtle.github.io/zip/
======
gus_massa
Does this clean the hidden folders and properties that MacOS adds and is
almost impossible to delete in Windows?

~~~
techniko
It uses JSZip to open the zip file, goes through and if the filename matches
'__MACOSX' it removes it. That catches the hidden folders and files.

If you want go to JSZip's demo 'Reading a file'
[https://stuk.github.io/jszip/documentation/examples/read-
loc...](https://stuk.github.io/jszip/documentation/examples/read-local-file-
api.html) and drag your original zip in there to have a look at the hidden
files and folders, and then the generated zip to see what was taken out

EDIT: updated link

